
Browsers May Throttle RequestAnimationFrame - SirHound
https://mattperry.is/writing-code/browsers-may-throttle-requestanimationframe-to-30fps
======
pier25
Very interesting.

AFAICT static hosts do not send these headers. Netlify and Vercel doesn't have
a way to configure response headers either.

Edit:

I was wrong. You can configure headers in Vercel and Firebase at the project
config. Not sure about Netlify though.

Edit 2:

[https://docs.netlify.com/routing/headers/#syntax-for-the-
hea...](https://docs.netlify.com/routing/headers/#syntax-for-the-headers-file)

